# Welcome To Dancefest Into The New Year!



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

*I don't know who feels like I do but I'm pretty tired of 2020...*

*Thought we could listen to music, have some munchies and beverages, dance and chat into the New Year!*

*I can hardly wait for it to be 2021 and be done with the present year!  *

*So If you are interested please join me in the Dancefest into the New Year!*

*This is a potluck plus I am ordering a few goodies so you can bring whatever you want or just have some of what we have here...*

*Post your goodies, music, pet pics, family pics and be sure to dance with whoever you want including your pets!  I dance with my dog and she looks adorable when she dances!

All your favorite music is welcome here as well as your favorite treats!





*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142165


   Oh how sweet!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone getting hungry yet?  Here's a little bit to tie you over...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Or maybe some breakfast food...you can have breakfast food at anytime you know...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 29, 2020)

If you get tired of dancing on the floor, try Dancing On The Ceiling




 via @YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 29, 2020)

Bet most of you have never heard this one....
The Tractors - Baby Likes To Rock It 



 via @YouTube


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

We can rock around the clock...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

What I'm doing for New Years is being at home with Suzy and Jasmine.  I just usually watch the ball drop on Time Square around midnight.  I will be by myself, as in the only human here, so I will be here on the forum, too.  It's a lonely time of year for many, myself included.  

I'm glad to know this forum and all of the nice folks are here--it helps!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

This is one of my favorites!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> *What I'm doing for New Years is being at home* with Suzy and Jasmine.  I just usually watch the ball drop on Time Square around midnight.  I will be by myself, as in the only human here, so I will be here on the forum, too.  It's a lonely time of year for many, myself included.
> 
> I'm glad to know this forum and all of the nice folks are here--it helps!


Me too!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

I really like this mellow kind of music, too, sometimes they have live streams on youtube...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What I'm doing for New Years is being at home with Suzy and Jasmine.  I just usually watch the ball drop on Time Square around midnight.  I will be by myself, as in the only human here, so I will be here on the forum, too.  It's a lonely time of year for many, myself included.
> 
> I'm glad to know this forum and all of the nice folks are here--it helps!


Me too...there's nowhere to go, we're on Tier4, so no pubs, clubs or restaurants are open....so I'll be right here with y'all...


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

Can't stop dancing!  Better be careful, I've been known to tip over!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

How romantic.  Won't be seeing this again anytime soon.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

Or this.......


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow.  Yul Brynner was so INTENSE.  And hot!  Whew!

eta--I think Marni Nixon sang for both Audrey and Deborah.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Me too...there's nowhere to go, we're on Tier4, so no pubs, clubs or restaurants are open....so I'll be right here with y'all...


They are open here but hardly anyone is going to them. I sure hope next year will be much better...maybe not right away but I'm thinking it's got to get better


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2020)

*The 2021 Baby New Year is in the house!
*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

OMGosh my spine hurts even looking at those dance moves.  I don’t dance, I don’t drink but I make up for those failures by eating.  I will be attending the other New Years Eve party on the forum as I can only eat so much, but thanks for the invite.  Lunch time, got to go.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


>


I remember this song very well..  It's a goodie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Here's a fun song to bop to...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

This looks so good to me!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh my spine hurts even looking at those dance moves.  I don’t dance, I don’t drink but I make up for those failures by eating.  I will be attending the other New Years Eve party on the forum as I can only eat so much, but thanks for the invite.  Lunch time, got to go.


I didn't send out invitations, I only made this thread for those who want to enjoy it now. 
Some even like to "party hop" like I did on Christmas.  We have various types of celebrations going on throughout this forum.  Enjoy~


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't send out invitations, I only made this thread for those who want to enjoy it now.
> Some even like to "party hop" like I did on Christmas.  We have celebrations going on throughout this forum.  Enjoy~


Well, alrighty then, let me dispose of what I thought was an invite, and leave, exit right.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Here's a real rockin' tune for ya!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone up for some pie?  These look so good to me!  *mouth watering*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, alrighty then, let me dispose of what I thought was an invite, and leave, exit right.


Suit yourself  Actually you are not making sense to me--are you smoking some of that wackey tobackey?You obviously have some issue I don't know about.  So I hope you enjoy your New Years whatever you do.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Suit yourself  Actually you are not making sense to me--are you smoking some of that wackey tobackey?You obviously have some issue I don't know about.  So I hope you enjoy your New Years whatever you do.


Yes I have several issues you do not know about.  I am not smoking.  I do not dance, drink, smoke or use drugs, although I could do all of those things.  I always suit myself, see you did know that.

It is interesting that you say I am not making sense to you and you assume it is me with the problem when it might be you with the problem.  But I actually don’t see a problem.  Now that we have that settled enjoy your New Year’s Eve as well.  

It‘s not like anyone is really going anywhere, after all.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142242


What a dress she's wearing!     I could never get away with wearing something like that!  Not now a days anyways!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142244


That's what I call hoofin' it!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 29, 2020)

Light-footed as Fred and Ginger--that's how I feel about New Years!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Light-footed as Fred and Ginger--that's how I feel about New Years!


Oh, I love how they can dance!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142249


He's doing the "cockroach hop!"


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What I'm doing for New Years is being at home with Suzy and Jasmine.  I just usually watch the ball drop on Time Square around midnight.  I will be by myself, as in the only human here, so I will be here on the forum, too.  It's a lonely time of year for many, myself included.
> 
> I'm glad to know this forum and all of the nice folks are here--it helps!


Is there room for another.
Would love to join you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Is there room for another.
> Would love to join you.


Definitely plenty of room....I'm glad you've joined inPlenty of food, music, and a good time for all!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

I found a nice dance floor for us to dance on!  I'm not a fast dancer anymore but I can sway a bit--


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Remember this guy and this movie?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Even people in wheel chairs enjoy dancing!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

And who could forget the late, great David Bowie?


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 30, 2020)

Amazing!
I would let these guys drive my car.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 30, 2020)

Celebrate!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 30, 2020)

What's a party without the Beach Boys??


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 30, 2020)

Ceege said:


> Bet most of you have never heard this one....
> The Tractors - Baby Likes To Rock It
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn’t, but  It!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a few different dancing outfits; what are you wearing at the dance?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142378


Very pretty color!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Dancing sure can work up an appetite:


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

So, now we have found a nice dancefloor (see post #64), have a DJ playing our tunes, have our outfits (let's see yours!) and are having a wonderful time here!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's The Jerk as introduced on here by Dick Clark:


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's another one of my dancing outfits


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

I may wear this gown New Years Eve:


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> What's a party without the Beach Boys??


Yeah, we got the Beach Boys at the party!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142265


Where have I seen him before...?  Must have been at the Wheel!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

We have a fully stocked bar here at the hotel with the dancefloor:


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

We have drinks with and without alcohol, too:


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

We also have a wine bar to peruse.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Wow.  Yul Brynner was so INTENSE.  And hot!  Whew!
> 
> eta--I think Marni Nixon sang for both Audrey and Deborah.


Yes he was! I've seen the movie a couple of times on T.V. and I bought the DVD. The remake just couldn't touch the original.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142265


Ewwww...damn Pam...what is it with you and critters?! ROFL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142371


Doin' the Twist!


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ewwww...damn Pam...what is it with you and critters?! ROFL


She must be a big time animal lover like me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2020)

I never could stay off the floor when they played this in the club...danced all 15 minutes of it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Me and Suzy dog were just dancing to this....


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


>


I haven't seen this video or heard this song since.......forever.
One of my most favorites.
Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I haven't seen this video or heard this song since.......forever.
> One of my most favorites.
> Thanks.


It is such a beautiful song, I agree!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> She must be a big time animal lover like me!


Animal lover here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

*Only 24 hours and 25 minutes left of 2020!*


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)

*I don't know about the rest of you... but, I am having a blast with all of these so called parties/dances we are having.  Laughter is the best medicine; I'm thankful that I have a sense of humor.   Thank you @Ruthanne for all the laughs/giggles you give me with your postings.  

Many times we are going thru some tough times and it helps to LAUGH.

*


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


>


Love, love this!!! lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2020)

We even have a Green Bay Packers football player at the party.   lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

*Less than 24 hours left of 2020== Thank God!!

==I am dancing about it!!*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Breakfast sandwiches and coffee drinks for those just waking up!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

Less than--


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Less than 20 hours left of 2020!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 31, 2020)

Another celebration song!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> *I don't know about the rest of you... but, I am having a blast with all of these so called parties/dances we are having.  Laughter is the best medicine; I'm thankful that I have a sense of humor.   Thank you @Ruthanne for all the laughs/giggles you give me with your postings.
> 
> Many times we are going thru some tough times and it helps to LAUGH.
> 
> View attachment 142489*


*Thank you Pam, I am grateful for you also as you have given me so many laughs during these turbulent times.  I appreciate all the fine folks on this forum and the admins, too, for making this a fun, caring and exciting place to be a lot of the time!*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

So, let's just keep dancing into the new year and put this blasted 2020 behind us!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142487


Ooh, those are to die for!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)

Figured I'd jump in before the year is gone!  Enjoyed going through this thread, thanks Ruthanne for starting it!  Wishing everybody a happy and healthy new year, been a pleasure being here with you all this past year....love and hugs!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

What do you think about pizza tonight?  I think I may have some!  We have draft beer, too, for those who like it.  I think I may just have a diet coke to go with my pizza.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Figured I'd jump in before the year is gone!  Enjoyed going through this thread, thanks Ruthanne for starting it!  Wishing everybody a happy and healthy new year, been a pleasure being here with you all this past year....love and hugs!


It's wonderful to see you here today on this the last day of the year.  Glad you've enjoyed the thread and a most Happy, Safe, and Healthy and Peaceful New Year 2021 to you SeaBreeze!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> What do you think about pizza tonight?  I think I may have some!  We have draft beer, too, for those who like it.  I think I may just have a diet coke to go with my pizza.
> 
> View attachment 142613
> 
> ...


Pizza and beer sounds great Ruthanne, I can dance with a slice in my hand.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 31, 2020)

Brilliant idea!  What fun.  Happy New Year everyone - lets hope we end up here again next year with a better outlook.
Happy Happy!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Dec 31, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


>


I was in ElPaso many years ago eating a quiet Mexican dinner when the music switched over to this song. A young couple got up and and danced to this number by themselves. They were hot, hot, hot and it was worth the price of my spilled beer just to get a better look.

There is some great music and food on this party.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I haven't heard this song in so long but love it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142165


adorable pups!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's a good song to dance to...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Does anyone else watch this on New Years Eve?  I do.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm in the Eastern Time Zone and there are about 4+ hours left of this miserable year...

What time zone are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Does anyone else watch this on New Years Eve?  I do.
> 
> View attachment 142623


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142629


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm in the Eastern Time Zone and there are about 4+ hours left of this miserable year...
> 
> What time zone are you in if you don't mind me asking?


Central Time Zone for us.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/713890978427356114/


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/710794753685856079/


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/622833823457084046/


I just watched that and the sound came blasting on my computer speakers--haha, very cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I just discovered this song and I like it!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just watched that and the sound came blasting on my computer speakers--haha, very cute!


I found it quite annoying and changed it to something else.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> I found it quite annoying and changed it to something else.


I was just trying to adjust the volume so turned my speakers down.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I was just trying to adjust the volume so turned my speakers down.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for being here Pam!  You are such a fun spirited person!  Are you or anyone else watching tv tonight?  I'm watching Dick Clark's Rocking Eve with Ryan Seacrest.  I have the sound muted and am playing Tash Sultana Radio on Spotify and also have another browser window open  playing Parakeet Sounds for my little birdie--she's loving it, too.  I'm having a watered down Zombie beer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

This is EST so you can subtract or add to that...A little more than


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I really like this one!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's another goodie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm listening to this song on Spotify--it's really good!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I was in ElPaso many years ago eating a quiet Mexican dinner when the music switched over to this song. A young couple got up and and danced to this number by themselves. They were hot, hot, hot and it was worth the price of my spilled beer just to get a better look.
> 
> There is some great music and food on this party.


Hi Pecos, great to see you here!  This song always put a big smile on my face.  Sorry you spilled your beer to it!  Happy New Year to you and yours and may this coming year bring you better things;  better health, better times, better everything!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> Central Time Zone for us.


You are an hour earlier than I am.  It's 9:10 here so it's 8:10 there is what I mean.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142517


Thank you and same to you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I just want to give a big "thank you" out to everyone who visited this thread for the Dancefest into the New Year.  I guess most of you have other plans tonight so I'm going to go and continue watching my tv with Suzy and Jasmine.  Thanks to all who contributed to this good time! May your new year be healthy, prosperous, safe, peaceful and enjoyable!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


>


I loved that, thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for being here Pam!  You are such a fun spirited person!  Are you or anyone else watching tv tonight?  I'm watching Dick Clark's Rocking Eve with Ryan Seacrest.  I have the sound muted and am playing Tash Sultana Radio on Spotify and also have another browser window open  playing Parakeet Sounds for my little birdie--she's loving it, too.  I'm having a watered down Zombie beer.


Actually, we have been on the phone; sorry I disappeared.  One of my hubby's nephews has been sick and got tested today for Covid-19; he'll know the results by tomorrow.  We are worried because he has 3 young children.   This nephew is in my hometown.   

I called my sister to check up on her and her family.  They may get some 'snow'!    If they do, it will be the first time the lil babies see it.  I hope they do get some snow.  

And yes, we've been watching some TV in between all of this excitement.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> Actually, we have been on the phone; sorry I disappeared.  One of my hubby's nephews has been sick and got tested today for Covid-19; he'll know the results by tomorrow.  We are worried because he has 3 young children.   This nephew is in my hometown.
> 
> I called my sister to check up on her and her family.  They may get some 'snow'!    If they do, it will be the first time the lil babies see it.  I hope they do get some snow.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I hope he doesn't have the virus.  I've been watching tv and now listening to Clapton.  I hope you are having a great evening despite all that's happening in this world..I'm trying to.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I love this song I'm listening to now...


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh wow, I hope he doesn't have the virus.  I've been watching tv and now listening to Clapton.  I hope you are having a great evening despite all that's happening in this world..I'm trying to.


I am doing well, thank you, @Ruthanne .   Texas is #2 in the nation with the most Covid-19 virus.  Even my little hometown is getting more and more cases.  All we can do is pray for us all.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> I am doing well, thank you, @Ruthanne .   Texas is #2 in the nation with the most Covid-19 virus.  Even my little hometown is getting more and more cases.  All we can do is pray for us all.


You have all my prayers!  My brothers are in L.A. and they are the #1 place right now.  

Here's another I love:


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)

@Ruthanne
Love this thread.

Have coal chunks to stuff into 2020's pockets.....with a one way ticket to.......anywhere......but here.
I hear Mars, Pluto, and the moon could use some shaking up.

Have a Bourbon Daiquiri, cheese and seafood ball.......for 2021's arrival......hope 2020 and 2021 don't run into each other.

I'll fold out the welcome mat for 2021 at a later date, we'll see how the new year treats us.

1hr and 45 minutes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

These 'peeps' have had one too many!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> You have all my prayers!  My brothers are in L.A. and they are the #1 place right now.
> 
> Here's another I love:


Yes, California is #1 with the most cases; I have tons of relatives in the San Jose area.  Prayers for your brothers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @Ruthanne
> Love this thread.
> 
> Have coal chunks to stuff into 2020's pockets.....with a one way ticket to.......anywhere......but here.
> ...


Those drinks and food sound delightful!  This is what I have to say to 2020--less than a half hour left now...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, California is #1 with the most cases; I have tons of relatives in the San Jose area.  Prayers for your brothers.


Prayers for all your relatives.  I'm hoping my 2 brothers will be ok.  One has heart problems and the other MS.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Pecos, great to see you here!  This song always put a big smile on my face.  Sorry you spilled your beer to it!  Happy New Year to you and yours and may this coming year bring you better things;  better health, better times, better everything!


Thanks Ruthanne, us music lovers must stick together.
I wish you a much, much better year as well.
.... And I easily replaced that beer which managed to avoid wetting my jeans.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for being here Pam!  You are such a fun spirited person!  Are you or anyone else watching tv tonight?  I'm watching Dick Clark's Rocking Eve with Ryan Seacrest.  I have the sound muted and am playing Tash Sultana Radio on Spotify and also have another browser window open  playing Parakeet Sounds for my little birdie--she's loving it, too.  I'm having a watered down Zombie beer.


My husband switches channels like crazy;  I almost get vertigo while watching TV with him...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

This will be soon here...


----------



## Pecos (Dec 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 142661


Pinky, You have a Great 2021. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Pinky, You have a Great 2021. I enjoy your posts.


awww, you are too kind, Pecos. I wish you and your wife an exceptionally good New Year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's to Alice, Allison the greatest parakeet ever!


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Prayers for all your relatives.  I'm hoping my 2 brothers will be ok.  One has heart problems and the other MS.


Hope they will stay well......Prayers for you all.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2020)

Counting down, 12 minutes ..


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)

An hour and ten minutes here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Counting down, 12 minutes ..


Same here!


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2020)

Virtual Hugs for Everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

The ending of 2020 could not come soon enough!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

I just gave Suzy dog a big kiss!  Happy New Year 2021 to all!!


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you all for being here!  I so appreciate it!  May 2021 bring lots of happiness and good cheer to everyone!


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)

My new year's resolution.......

To continue being safe.....staying home......social distance......
And......
Doing and not doing what our authorities plan out for us......
So.......our  "NEW NORMAL" will introduce itself.

PLEASE be SAFE and WELL in 2021.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

MickaC said:


> My new year's resolution.......
> 
> To continue being safe.....staying home......social distance......
> And......
> ...


Thank you!  I plan on doing the same things as I've been doing them since March.  I'm hopeful for when I get the vaccine and I can go to a restaurant and have a nice meal and relax without worry.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)

ELVIS would make the best "NEW YEARS' DREAM"


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry, friends, my eyes keep closing.
Thanks @Ruthanne for the thread.
Didn't feel that alone thing, because all of you here to share.
HAPPY NEW YEAR.......TO ALL......From my HEART, MIND, and SOUL.
GOD BLESS ALL.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 142683  Sorry, friends, my eyes keep closing.
> Thanks @Ruthanne for the thread.
> Didn't feel that alone thing, because all of you here to share.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR.......TO ALL......From my HEART, MIND, and SOUL.
> GOD BLESS ALL.


Awww...thanks Micka!  I feel the same way...I am the only human here in my apt.  We all need human company and comfort.  God bless you also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2020)

Good night, dear friend.  My eyelids are stuck together.   Happy New Year, @Ruthanne !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 142460


You found my cat!!! I looked for it in search but couldn't find it in using the regular search but it's part of the GIFs used in the chatroom of the station my son deejays on. I LOVE this cat!! I post her in the station's chat room every time. I love it so much because it reminds me of a beloved family member when she gets high and gets on the dance floor. ROFL @Pecos


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2021)

*I feel like Bustin Loose!*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 142782


Hi Tish, Happy New Year to you!  Thanks for participating in this thread.  Good to see you.

Here's some music for the New Year:


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 142792


Thank you Pam, it's been so nice celebrating New Years with you!  This is beautiful!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

A New Years Feast for Y'all:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

This song seems very fitting for today!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 1, 2021)

@Ruthanne    THANK YOU for doing what you did for so many of us for NEW YEARS.
Great food........I'm Totally Stuffed........Great REFRESHMENTS.
GREAT COMPANY.
Hoping from the bottom of my heart........2021 is KIND to YOU.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @Ruthanne    THANK YOU for doing what you did for so many of us for NEW YEARS.
> Great food........I'm Totally Stuffed........Great REFRESHMENTS.
> GREAT COMPANY.
> Hoping from the bottom of my heart........2021 is KIND to YOU.


Thank you so much Micka!  Thank you for helping us all celebrate!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)

@Ruthanne


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Ruthanne View attachment 142821


You are most welcome Pam!  And Thank You for helping us celebrate and being here!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2021)

My computer was acting up yesterday, so I'm a day late.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My computer was acting up yesterday, so I'm a day late.
> 
> View attachment 142882


Thanks for stopping by, it's never too late to stop by and a most happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Tish, Happy New Year to you!  Thanks for participating in this thread.  Good to see you.
> 
> Here's some music for the New Year:


Happy New Year Ruthanne.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 142935


Thanks for that Sassy!  Happy New Year to You!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You found my cat!!! I looked for it in search but couldn't find it in using the regular search but it's part of the GIFs used in the chatroom of the station my son deejays on. I LOVE this cat!! I post her in the station's chat room every time. I love it so much because it reminds me of a beloved family member when she gets high and gets on the dance floor. ROFL @Pecos


I love that cat, too, and couldn't resist posting it!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 3, 2021)

Does anyone like Latin? I must emphasise this couple is not my wife and I when we were younger. Any film of us is on VHS video format and I'm not clever enough, (or bothered enough) to format it to digital. 
We loved dancing Latin, and these two absolutely nail it. Dean martin's not bad either. Enjoy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Does anyone like Latin? I must emphasise this couple is not my wife and I when we were younger. Any film of us is on VHS video format and I'm not clever enough, (or bothered enough) to format it to digital.
> We loved dancing Latin, and these two absolutely nail it. Dean martin's not bad either. Enjoy.


NIce!  Latin is great!  Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 143053


Snoopy is celebrating...it's great to have 2021 now!  No turning back!  Things are going to get better now......

I forgot the little birds name, though..what is it?


----------

